# Interesting Cider/wines Made With Juice



## Luek (14/6/12)

Just wondering if there's any seldom discussed ingredients anyone has tried that works well in cider/poor man's wine.

I got caught up in the moment and bought a juice fountain the other week so I'm now interested in using Aldi apple juice and adding in the juice of various fruits... but where to start?

Sure I could just make a list of all the fruits in the world and google them individually... or I could ask here on the forum and hope people chime in with their experiences.

I'm thinking of buying whatever types of unsweetened, preservative free juice I can, tipping a bit out, and rehydrating some SN9 and tipping a bit in each... but it will take a long time for results (even apple juice [turned cider] when young tastes shit)... thinking about leaving everything bottle conditioned for a minimum of 2 months, easy.

ie. kiwi fruit? apple + grape blend? etc


----------

